# Job title in the employment visa



## simsim (Dec 31, 2008)

Is it normal that the job title in the employment visa is not the same as in the signed contract? Could this make any problems later? As I am moving to Dubai soon just wondering that some reqruitment and visa processes are little bit different than here in Europe.


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

Nah doesn't seem to matter. My job title is Property Manager but my visa says Project Manager. It hasn't given me any problems (yet!) and I think it's probably a help not mentioning the dreaded 'property' word!


----------



## simsim (Dec 31, 2008)

Would it make a difference between Senior Manager and Manager in the employment visa?


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

simsim said:


> Would it make a difference between Senior Manager and Manager in the employment visa?


No, the only differences seem to be if you are listed as a Manager (which implies professional status) and Follow Up Clerk, which is a way of attempting fast track, but always seems to end in hassle and pain for our employees.


----------



## simsim (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks for your replies!
Why do they basically not keep the title as in the signed contract?


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

Nah dude, none of that stuff matters!

They made a huge mistake on my visa but all in all it's to say I don't even care what my title is on paper... who cares... it's your salary that matters. For all i care I can be on paper a toiletmen as long as my salary is like 70 000AED I'm a happy camper, hell I'll even promote toilet products on my spare time


----------



## gracejones (Dec 11, 2008)

JoeyDee said:


> Nah dude, none of that stuff matters!
> 
> They made a huge mistake on my visa but all in all it's to say I don't even care what my title is on paper... who cares... it's your salary that matters. For all i care I can be on paper a toiletmen as long as my salary is like 70 000AED I'm a happy camper, hell I'll even promote toilet products on my spare time


first-- i would have thought that toilet fixing is more your style..

second... what spare time??


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I thought you were a "Group Hugger" Joey, on AED70.000 a month....


----------



## gracejones (Dec 11, 2008)

hahhahaahhashahahahahaha


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> I thought you were a "Group Hugger" Joey, on AED70.000 a month....


Good one man


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

JoeyDee said:


> Nah dude, none of that stuff matters!
> 
> They made a huge mistake on my visa but all in all it's to say I don't even care what my title is on paper... who cares... it's your salary that matters. For all i care I can be on paper a toiletmen as long as my salary is like 70 000AED I'm a happy camper, hell I'll even promote toilet products on my spare time


The lady doth protest too much, methinks.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

Sparkysair said:


> The lady doth protest too much, methinks.....


Hey look everybody it's Shakespeare


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

simsim said:


> Thanks for your replies!
> Why do they basically not keep the title as in the signed contract?


Well it DOES matter what title is written there. if you are doctor , engineer etc one yr ban doesnt apply to you else you are screwed.


----------



## gearhead (Jan 6, 2009)

Simsim - the designations between your visa and contract can be different, it is not a big deal really. but just to be on the safer side ask yur company to put a desig of Manager or above in your visa. sometimes companies put desigs such as sales executive or follow up clerk to speed up visa processing but if i am not mistaken having a Manager level or above desig in your visa and work permit will be beneficial to you when you are applying for licenses (drving, liquor) and visas to visit neighbouring gulf countires.

i have heard this from one of my colleagues when i used to work in dubai. haven't experienced it personally. but better to be safe than sorry.



simsim said:


> Is it normal that the job title in the employment visa is not the same as in the signed contract? Could this make any problems later? As I am moving to Dubai soon just wondering that some reqruitment and visa processes are little bit different than here in Europe.


----------

